# Thin Coat



## SassyCassy (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Every One!

I just joined the forum and am very excited to get some advise from all of you. I bought a Havanese female (AKC registered - Limited) from a breeder in Indiana. I'm not sure about the breeder's reputation, etc.... 

My Cassy is around 5 and 1/2 months old now. She has a great temperament and is the sweetest and smartest dog I have ever seen, and I've had dogs before. However, I have a couple concerns:

1) Her coat is just not as think as I expected. I brush it daily and it is pretty easy to brush/comb. But a couple hours later it looks droopy and stringy. When I part it on her back, I cannot see any second coat....Her tummy is pretty bare and you can see skin through her leg creases. Her legs/hind area is pretty cottony and much fuller. Her ears are also not very hairy at all and she puts them back a lot when she runs. Is this normal? What kind of coat could I expect? Will it fill in?

2) Her bottom teeth are coming in ocluding her top teeth....Reversed scisor bite (not very big). But does this correct itself? 

Just wanted some opinions. 

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

First welcome to the forum! As to coat, I would say count yourself lucky. Less thick coat= less grooming


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to you and Cassy! This forum will provide lots or input and helpful advice. Our Abby was eight months old when we got her and her coat was very thin, too. She was not exactly what I was expecting......lol Now, over a year and a half later her coat is finally starting to thicken up and grow although her hair is about the same length as a lot of the year old Havs I've seen on this forum. I've learned to just accept her just the way she is - easy to groom and VERY easy to love! Just remember - every Hav is different!

BTW, what is your name? Cassy looks adorable to me!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow is she beautiful!!
Yes, it seems all the havs have different coat types. My dog is like a little sheep, with a coat that makes a mat every 5 minutes. Seriously, easy is good. As far as the teeth, I'm not sure if it will change. As long as you're not showing her, just enjoy her adorable little quirks. Like I said-she's adorable.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She's very beautiful! So far as the teeth coming in, I guess it could correct but I would think it very likely. If it's only a small underbite it shouldn't be a problem for her and if you have concerns you could always ask your vet. Her coat looks lovely. I have 2 Hav's and one has a thinner coat than the other, He's the one that takes less groomig time! He also filled in more as he matured and now at 2 1/2 he is much fuller! Post blowdry he is a huge fluffball LOL!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
I'm not so sure you really want a double coat! Lots of work!
Is your pup a chocolate?
The underbite probably will NOT correct itself but as long as it isn't too severe it is not a problem. My Lulu has an underbite, and that is just Luu. She is not a show baby.
Carole


----------



## SassyCassy (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much you guys! I love this forum, so much information and such good mentors, right at your finger tips! Cassy is a really sweet girl and we are very lucky to have her. Her underbite is not very severe, so I don't think she'll have any problems there. She is a chocolate with light (cafe au lait) markings and a little sable on the markings. I'm not sure whether she is classified properly on the AKC registration, but since I won't be showing her anyways, who cares...Also, is anyone in the Chicago area?

Kindly,
Agata, (Cassy's mama)


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:welcome: Agata & Cassy! Cassy is very pretty, I love those chocolate ears.

Our Hav, Pepper, has silkier hair over the front half of his body and on his head, and more of a cottony texture over his rump. He's been this way since we got him at about 9-months old. He looks 'good' for about an hour after I brush him out, then he starts to look kind of scruffy again. As soon as he gets outside and runs around a bit, any work I did on that coat is invisible.

I don't know if Pepper holds his ears back or if they're just blowing back when he runs 'cause he races around the yard like a little Ferrari. It's too cute! 

He also has a slight underbite and it hasn't caused him any trouble at ALL with eating, playing or shredding. 

In my world, your Cassy sounds pretty normal! :tea:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the Havanese Forum!!! What a beautiful girl you have. She's adorable!

You asked: *" Also, is anyone in the Chicago area?"* Soooooo many of us were in the Chicago area just last month!! The U.S. National Havanese Specialty was there. Of course, that doesn't help you trying to get together with other Hav owners on a regular basis. lol

Coat type can be from genetics, diet, general health, and who knows what else... Did you see her parents and/or siblings? Ricky's dam had a thin coat, but that was because she had just had puppies. His siblings had, and still have, thick and profuse coats.

If you are feeding a food containing a lot of grain (and corn is a no-no, as it is the #1 cause of allergies and digestive problems), it can affect the dog's coat.

Still, many Havs have many diff. types of coats, so it may be something that she will either grow out of or is just her type.


----------



## wooflife (Jul 1, 2008)

Cassie is absolutely beautiful!

I have to agree... the thinner coat sounds good to me! My Hemi has a coat like a "sheep" as someone else said. It mats very easily and I have hard time keeping up with it.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Cassy is just lovely! Beautiful markings ; )


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome, Cassy is beautiful. It's hard to judge by a picture when it comes to hav-hair. Just a thought: thyroid issues can cause brittle hair/hair loss, so you might want to get that checked out at some point.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I have nothing to add just that Cassy is a beauty. Enjoy her. (and post more pictures for us )


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Such a beautiful puppy! I love her color!

Annie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

With my two, their coats seem to always be changing....Missy had a thinner coat when she was that age and now at 2 it seems to be alot thicker. Casper's has a thinner coat and has never been thick.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Your beautiful girl (I'm partial to chocolates!) is just a puppy. Her coat will likely change quite a bit over the next couple of years. I agree with everyone else, less is more in this case! My chocolate girl, Dusty has tons and tons of coat and it's a lot of work. Pretty, but lots of work. Indie has a thinner, straighter coat that is beautiful too, and easier to deal with. As long as her skin is healthy and she doesn't have bald spots indicating some sort of problem, I'd count your lucky stars that you got one like that!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome! Her coat looks perfect for her age to me.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Cassy is such a pretty puppy.  Her coat will most likely get thicker as she gets older and her coat changes.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cassy is a cutie. In the picture her coat looks good to me at 5 1/2 months. I think some of them grow coat at a slower rate than others. I understand that it can take about 2 years to get their adult coat. I think you are lucky that she is easy to groom. Cicero has a lot of cotton type hair and it takes a while to groom.


----------

